# Buying an old audi



## 1.8Rabbit (Apr 13, 2007)

So Ive been looking for a 5000 for awhile now and I've found one i can afford but it has a ton of miles on it. Like over 200,000. So I plan to get a compression test before buying, but, what would be the first things i would need to spruce this car up? Im always done for a new project so any useful tips? Things that should be done?
Oh! Also, i want to get a new inetercooler setup and a few other things (basic turbo upgrades) Where would be a good place to find parts?
Thanks guys


----------



## pro_leonk (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Buying an old audi (1.8Rabbit)*

What year and model? Is it a quattro, 5speed? Actually, never mind, you said you are planning on getting an inter cooler - which means your got the CS 5speed turbo. You have the kkk26 turbo, which is decent. Your engine is pretty strong (I believe MC1 or MC2) - I wouldn't really mess much with it - just make sure it runs right. You can chip your ECU for cheap (http://www.gtquattro.com/) or for more after market stuff 034efi.com
I generally do a full tune up on any car that I just bought. Check/replace if necessary : Spark plugs, cap, rotor, vacuum hoses, clean CIS system, fuel injector cleaner, coolant hoses, oil change, fuel filter(s), air filter, belts. Oh, and get a Bentley manual asap. You will need it!
Check all the electrical stuff, lights etc.
That is just for the tune up. I also would include a complete timing belt job along with a water pump and idler pulley


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Buying an old audi (pro_leonk)*

I'd consider changing the timing belt if it's at all questionable as to when it was last done. You should also look into front suspension. Strut mounts commonly wear on these.
Check for leaks in the hydraulic system. The 5000 still had a really high pressure system, so look around the steering rack for leaks, and check your hydraulic fluid regularly. 
High mileage means nothing. Absolutely nothing on these engines. It's the components around the engine that may need replacing







.


----------

